# Triple Play [OOC]



## Psion (Jun 8, 2007)

ALL - Scene I has commenced in the IC thread.

_When a US senator receives a death threat from a terrorist organization known as Shahada, UNITAS responds personally to protect their asset. The team will have to guard the senator and his twin daughters from harm, but is everything really as simple as it seems?_


This is the OOC thread for Spycraft PbP of the Living Spycraft mission "Triple Play". Triple Play is a scenario with a very "24" like feel to it. As is the case in open Living Spycraft missions, the characters are agents employed by UNITAS, the United Nations International Tactical Advisory Service. This organization is jointly sponsored and supported by nations from across the globe, though it operates in secret to prevent unwanted scrutiny and maintain a necessary degree of autonomy.

This is a _Living Spycraft_ mission. Living Spycraft players may get XP for their characters from this session; the characters can subsequently be played in other Living Spycraft missions at conventions and gamedays. Or, assuming this experiment goes well, at future Living Spycraft PbPs on ENWorld.

If you are not a Living Spycraft player and want to play, this is a possibility. However, I will be using the standard living Spycraft rules here, just as if you joined in a game at a convention. Namely, you can use one of the standard Spycraft iconics  and provide your own details (name, codename, etc.)

But if you'd rather make your own character, go to the Living Spycraft website and sign up; it's not difficult. The Living Spycraft site is here:
http://livingspycraft.com/x/page/

Of course, it will take a copy of the Spycraft 2.0 core book to make a character, so if you are new to the game and don't own the book, you may just want to try one of the iconics.

*Character generation and rules:*
As this is a living Spycraft event, we must abide by living Spycraft rules. For the most part, all options are available from the Spycraft 2.0 books, with a few exceptions. Characters are point-built and have a standardized instead of rolled vitality total. Some options are available from other books, such as conspiracies.

For the full living Spycraft rules, see the Master Rules Document here:
http://livingspycraft.com/x/dpage/MRD

Use this thread to store your agents:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=198915

*Special Rules and Conventions for Online Play:*
The Living Spycraft MRD has this to say about online play:


			
				LSpy MRD said:
			
		

> Living Spycraft may be played using internet chat or any web service, so long as the GC and all players in each event round agree upon any play modifications and rules revisions demanded by the platform. Following each event round, or series of closely consecutive event rounds, the GC must send each player an email with the contents of each line of the players' Career Dossier. The player copies the contents of the email onto his Career Dossier and writes "Online Play" in the Authorization column. He then prints the email and keeps it with his Career Dossier for future reference.




Now, you might be wondering about "play modifications and rules revisions demanded by the platform". These are hopefully covered in the play and rules conventions outlined below. Note that as the needs of the ongoing game become apparent, these are subject to change and expansion.

*Play Conventions*

*Posting Conventions*

*Posting Frequency:* Plan on posting at least 3 days a week. If you cannot meet this in the next month or two, please don't sign up.
*Planned progress:* I would like to do a scene a week; keep this in mind.
*Posting Style:* Post in present tense, third person. 'Marlowe raises his gun to shoot the thug on the left', not 'I shot the thug on the left'. This is an RPG and players are in the action, so I feel this style is most appropriate.
*Use of "sblock" tags:* Enclose mechanical text and other short out of character notes in spoiler blocks, including (if appropriate), a mechanics translation of what you just did. Character _actions_ are appropriate in the IC thread in sblocks. Extended discussion or questions are for the OOC thread.
*Anticipatory actions:* Where appropriate, post your immediate intentions for your character before you are done posting for the day, ESPECIALLY if you expect to be gone for a few days. Use if/then statements where appropriate. This can also be as simple as stating you will accompany a particular character. This allows the GC to move things along if it becomes necessary.

*Rules Related Conventions and Adjustments*

*Random rolls:* All players are required to use invisible castle for "active" random rolls. Whenever a roll is called for, link the roll results in the sblock where you describe the outcome.
*(more invisible castle guidance):* When filling out the invisible castle roll dice form, fill the name in with LSpy: _codename_, where codename is your character's codename. Also make sure to fill in the note section with a short description of what the roll is.
*Active/Secret/Passive checks:* Read page 89 of the Spycraft book regarding Active, Passive, and Secret checks. Players are expected to resolve all active rolls themselves. The GC (me) will resolve all passive and secret checks and I won't necessarily disclose the roll or make the name predictable.
*Action dice:* The Spycraft 2.0 book recommends that the GM award 1 action dice every 20-30 minutes of play. This timescale isn't too meaningful with PbP game. The guideline I intend to follow is 1 action dice per day in which there are posts. Logically, these action dice will go to one of the players who has posted. So let this be an encouragement to contribute as much as you can. 
*Initiative and Combat Timing:* This is the most extreme rules modification, but I consider it essential in speeding online play. After initiative is rolled, players may announce and resolve their actions in any order *as long as they act before the next enemy acts*. After the first round is resolved, this generally means that all players will be resolved, then the single enemy group, then repeat _ad nauseum_, but some conditions like initiative actions and abilities can affect this.
*Combat posting style:* When in combat and posting for your action, post your attempted actions on different lines. Post the game mechanic breakdown of the action on separate lines, along with rolls. Use sblocks, as described above. Prefix each action with the "[H1]" or "[H2]" for the first and second half action, "[F]" for a full round action, and "[fr]" for a free action. Feel free to precede the mechanical text with a short bit of descriptive text outside the sblock.

*Additional Player Requirements:*
In addition to the requirements of the Living Spycraft MRD, all players are required to provide:

An electronic version of their character sheet. This can be a vbulliten formatted forum posting (format TBD) or a form-fillable character sheet. If you need to fill in the form character sheet and do not have adobe acrobat full, I recommend you grab a copy of foxit reader at this link (this is the windows version; there is also a linux version. Sorry Mac guys.)
Give your character at least 3 "instincts". These instincts are simply statements of things your character implicitly does. They can be conditional statements, like "always carry weapons with me when traveling alone", "always report to the rest of the team twice a day", etc. I will use these actions as a guide to what your character does if I have to move the game along in your absence.
At least one of the instincts is a default combat action, which can be conditional and should give me an idea of what you do in a certain situation, such as "move to take cover and attack using the aim and brace action and attack in subsequent rounds; perform the cover fire action every round if a team member is injured", etc.
Find an image for your character to be used to identify your character in posts, and as a counter when I generate maps. I can pull one out of any non-protected PDF I have. Good candidates include images from Counter Collection Modern, the Spycraft 2.0 core book, or any of the Spycraft CCG PDFs that AEG released.
A way for me to contact you, such as ENWorld PM (if you are a community supporter and have it turned on) or an email.

*How to apply:*

Give me a basic breakdown of the name, codename, talent, specialty, and class of your existing character or a character you would like to play. Let me know if this is an already existing character or a new character, or if you would like to use an iconic character (and which one).
Do all the additional player requirements listed above. Really.
I will start after we have at least 4 participants, but will accept no more than 7 (i.e, the standard Living Spycraft guidelines.)
Let me know which days and times you expect to be able to post (or not post).
This is not necessarily first-come, first-serve. I have some players waiting to get in and will preferentially choose players that will get the game moving quickly, as the aspiration is to finish the game before Origins.


----------



## Psion (Jun 8, 2007)

Reserved post


----------



## Insight (Jun 8, 2007)

*They call him Machete*

Here are some initial details on my Living Spycraft character:

*MACHETE*
Soldier 1 (Grizzled Mercenary)
*Description*: Male Latino, 35, 5'6", 185lbs, long black hair, brown eyes, weathered, distinctive face, tattoos on arms, neck, and chest.  Typically wears black leather vest, blue jeans, and biker boots.  Sometimes wears a full-length black trenchcoat.

*Image*
See below

[sblock=Ability Scores]
STR 14
DEX 12
CON 17
INT 10
WIS 11
CHA 12[/sblock]

[sblock=Supporting Stats]
Vitality: 15
Wounds: 18
Subdual Threshold: 17
Stress Threshold: 11

Base Defense: +0
- Defense: 13

Initiative: +3
Base Attack: +1 :: Unarmed +1 | Melee +3 | Ranged +2
- Machete (Melee): +4 atk, 1d8+2 dmg, E1, Th19-20, AP[3]
- Beretta 92P Pistol (Ranged): +2 atk, 1d10+1 dmg, E1-2, Th20, Ammo 15M4, Rng 25ft.
- Throwing Knife (Ranged): +2 atk, 1d6+2 dmg, E1, Th19-20, Rng 15ft x 4.

Fort: +4
Reflex: +1
Will: +2

Knowledge Check: +1
Resource Check: +1
Gear Check: +1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Class Abilities]
Grizzled: +2 Con, -2 Dex, +2 Base Defense, +1 Wound.
Mercenary: +1 Ranged Combat Feat (see below), Tactical Weapons Proficiency, +1 acquaintence-grade contact, +1 attack rolls with Autofire.
Accurate (Soldier): 2:1 action dice on attack rolls.
Fight On (Soldier): +1 Basic Combat Feat (see below).[/sblock]

[sblock=Feats]
Steel Rain, Sword Basics, Weapon Focus - Edged[/sblock]

[sblock=Proficiencies]
Blunt X
Edged X X
Handgun X
Hurled X
Tactical X
Vehicle X[/sblock]

[sblock=Skills & Interests]
Athletics (2): +4/+5
Drive (4): +5
Intimidate (4): +6/+4
Resolve (2): +2/+5
Survival (2): +2/+2
Tactics (2): +2/+2

Interests: Catholicism, Edged Weapons[/sblock]

[sblock=Foci/Fortes]
Cultures: North America
Drive: Personal Ground Vehicle, Standard Ground Vehicle
Profession: Law Enforcement
Science: Pharmacology[/sblock]

[sblock=Wealth & Gear]
Wealth Score: 4 :: Lifestyle: 1 | Spending Cash: 1 | Possessions: 2
Lifestyle Type: Trailer
Personal Vehicle: Cal I Motorcycle
Appearance Mod: -2
Spending Cash: $100
Possessions [1xII, 3xI]:
[Cal II]Machete (Edged): Dmg 1d8+1, E1, Th19-20, T/1h, AP[3], BLD, KEN[4], 4lbs.  Add-Ons: Razor Sharp and Wicked.
[Cal I]Beretta 92P Pistol (Handgun): 9mmP, Dmg 1d10+1, E1-2, Th20, Ammo 15M4, Rec 12, Rng 25ft, D/1h, 2.1lbs.
[Cal I]Throwing Knives (Hurled) x4: Dmg 1d6+2, E1, Th19-20, Rng 15ft x 4, D/1h, 1lb.
[Cal I]Low-Profile Armor (Partial): DR3/6, DP +0, ACP 0, DC 20D, 7lbs.
Common Items (11): Pack of Smokes, Box of Matches, Shades, Bible (in Spanish), Cross Necklace, Sharpening Stone, Cell Phone, Screwdriver, Wrench, Trenchcoat, Swiss Army Knife.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Contacts]
1 - Padre (Associate-Grade)[/sblock]

[sblock=Instincts]
Combat - Attack nearest opponent in melee with machete.
1 - Watches bad Mexican cinema
2 - Sharpens any sort of edged weapon, tool, etc[/sblock]

*He knows the score... he gets the women... and he kills the bad guys.  If you're gonna hire Machete to kill the bad guy, better make damn sure the bad guy isn't YOU!*


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 8, 2007)

Interested, I'm registered on the LSpy site but have no characters there.
That said over the next couple of years I hope to try and get to some Con's so LSpy might be a possibility.
As noted before I did start this run by Mexal, but didn't get very far before the game disintegrated - so if you don't want me in it for that reason, it's fair enough.

Borrowed the template as filling in the form fillable .pdf was a bit excrutiatingly slow in parts (and I thought I had a decent spec PC).

Character
[sblock]*Veins* (Alexander Turner)
Faceman 1 (Adaptable Researcher)
Description: Male British, 29, 5'11", 149lbs, black hair, deep blue eyes, clean-cut, tends to look a little naive and helpless - though its all an act. Usually dressed neatly, shirt and black pants, though occasionally wears jeans. 
Interests: Poisons, Forensics, Predatory Animals.
[/sblock]
Image
[sblock]





[/sblock]

Ability Scores
[sblock]
STR 10 +0
DEX 12 +1
CON 12 +1
INT 14 +2
WIS 12 +1
CHA 16 +3
[/sblock]
Derived Statistics
[sblock]
Melee/Unarmed: +0
Ranged +1 (+1Dex)
Defence: 12 (+1 Dex +1 Class)
Initiative: +3 (+1 Dex +2 Class)
Fort +2 (+1 Con, +1 Class)
Ref +1 (+1 Class)
Will +2 (+1 Wis +1 Class)
[/sblock]
Class Abilities
[sblock]
Adaptable: +interests (0, 2, 4, 6, 8, 10, 12, 14, 16, 20), +1AD results (4, 8, 12, 16, 20)
Researcher: Advanced Skill Feat, +1 Science (4, 8, 12, 16, 20), +1 Science Focus, +1 Acquaintance (6, 12, 18)
Doublespeak (Core): Spend 1 AD to improve/worsen npc disposition 1 grade
1,000 Faces: AD times/mission, add special NPC disguise to Flawless Identity.
[/sblock]
Feats
[Sblock] 
*Flawless Identity*: 3x Cover ID's - 
     Dr. Francis Tobermann - Profession: Doctor, Interests: Poker, Medicine
     Julius Drake - Profession: Criminal, Interests: Theft, Shakespeare
     Bernard Murrell - Profession: English Lord, Interests: British History, The Media.
*Talented (Examiner)*: Analysis/Medicine always class skills, when gain rank in 1 gain in other.
*Poison Basics*: gain 1 Injector (Max Cal level/3 rd up), +1 dose on all requisitioned poison. Cannot accidentally poison self when creating poisons, +2 saves vs Poison.
[/Sblock]
Proficiencies
[sblock]
Handgun, Edged, Hurled, Exotic (Hurled).
[/sblock]
Foci/Fortes
[sblock]
Cultures: Western Europe, North America
Drive: Standard Ground Vehicle
Profession: Assassin
Science: Pharmaceutical, Genetics
[/sblock]
Skills
[sblock]
Analysis*   +6/+5 = 4 ranks +2 Int/+1 Wis
Blend   +5/+7 = 4 ranks +1 Dex/+3 Cha
Bluff   +7 = 4 ranks +3 Cha
Bureaucracy
Cultures
Falsify   +6/+5 = 4 ranks +2 Int/+1 Wis
Impress
Manipulate   +5/+7 = 4 ranks +1 Wis/+3 Cha
Medicine*   +6/+5 4 ranks +2 Int/+1 Wis
Networking
Notice
Profession    +5 = 2 ranks +3 Cha
Science(cc): +5 = 3 ranks + 2 Int
Search
Sense Motive +5/+7 = 4 ranks +1 Wis/+3 Cha
[/sblock]
Contacts
[Sblock]
*Lotus*
Acquaintance: Faculty (scientist)
Associate: Terminally Harmless (Illuminatus)
[/sblock]
Wealth & Gear
[sblock]
Wealth: 2 class + 3 cha. 
Lifestyle: 3 (0 app) Spending Cash: 2 ($400) Possessions: 3 (1/III, 1/II, 3/I)
Possessions:
(Poison Basics): Miniaturised Light Cross Bow. Housing - Bracer.
III: 2x Caliber I: Liquid Skin Patch (x3) & Forensics Kit I (usually stowed in team vehicle)
II: Basic Poison: Paralytic (4 doses)
I: Chemical Analyser
I: Antivenin Shot (x3)
I: First Aid Kit I
[/sblock]
Default Actions
[Sblock]
Combat: Tries to take cover, and play medic. Will take opportunity shots if presented with an opportunity, or if unable to get to a better position.
General: Relies on blend to stay in the background as much as possible, not hiding, just not drawing attention to himself.
General: Will offer/use any excuse to use Forensics/Analysis, particularly if poison appears to be involved, though he's keen to examine any sort of crime-scene.
[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jun 8, 2007)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> Interested, I'm registered on the LSpy site but have no characters there.
> That said over the next couple of years I hope to try and get to some Con's so LSpy might be a possibility.
> As noted before I did start this run by Mexal, but didn't get very far before the game disintigrated - so if you don't want me in it for that reason, it's fair enough.




I don't see it as a huge problem so long as you don't already have credit for it. PM or email me and let me know what big "revelations" you might know about; we'll try to work around it in a benign fashion.[/quote]


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 8, 2007)

Name: *Alexander Turner*,  CodeName: *Veins*, Origin: *Adaptable Researcher*, Class: *Faceman*. Character is new 1st level agent. Not finished yet so above may be changed but close enough.
Days/Times*Most days on and off through the day, weekends a bit harder at current. As a GMT timezoner I may be posting at what to the rest of you may be unsociable hours.*

Everything else I'm working on.


----------



## Psion (Jun 8, 2007)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> Origin: *Adaptable Researcher*, Class: *Faceman*.




There's a combo I haven't seen before. Interesting.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 9, 2007)

Poison expert, Faceman looks to be the best way to apply poisons... Scientist is going to come in later to build up on the more book-knowledge aspects.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 10, 2007)

Vast majority of character complete, in my initial post above. Needs a little finishing off, but only minor bits.


----------



## Insight (Jun 10, 2007)

Need more people!


----------



## Falkus (Jun 10, 2007)

I'd love to take part, but unfortunately, I've already read the adventure. Good luck with the game, though.


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 10, 2007)

Anyone planning on playing a Fixer?


----------



## Psion (Jun 10, 2007)

Mister Andersen said:
			
		

> Anyone planning on playing a Fixer?




Looks like we have a faceman and a soldier so far.


----------



## Psion (Jun 10, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> I'd love to take part, but unfortunately, I've already read the adventure. Good luck with the game, though.




If a different adventure would get us more players, I'll consider it. I chose Triple Play because I've run it once and could prep for it quickly.

What year 6 adventure haven't you played or read?


----------



## Insight (Jun 10, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> If a different adventure would get us more players, I'll consider it. I chose Triple Play because I've run it once and could prep for it quickly.
> 
> What year 6 adventure haven't you played or read?




It doesn't matter to me BTW.  I haven't played any of them.


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 11, 2007)

Same here. In fact, Ihaven't played any LSpy at all, so I could happily go with earlier stuff too.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm happy for any of them, I do intend to use them for home games starting in August - but I'll happily just follow these, should they continue to happen.


----------



## Falkus (Jun 12, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> If a different adventure would get us more players, I'll consider it. I chose Triple Play because I've run it once and could prep for it quickly.
> 
> What year 6 adventure haven't you played or read?




I've read every single living spycraft adventure, actually. When playing table top, I'm GM 99% of the time, so it's never really been an issue before. I read professionally written adventures to help me with writing my own.


----------



## Gatac (Jun 12, 2007)

I'd like the join in, too. Character to come soon.

Gatac


----------



## Psion (Jun 12, 2007)

Cool. Assuming Mr. Andersen is playing, that's the 4 minimum we need.

I'll continue to take new players until all the characters are done.


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 12, 2007)

You happy to allow the WoF interpretation of the contacts rules given everyone's been using them since they were posted last year?


----------



## Psion (Jun 12, 2007)

Mister Andersen said:
			
		

> You happy to allow the WoF interpretation of the contacts rules given everyone's been using them since they were posted last year?




In what way? That you are able to roll contact ranks together?


----------



## figgin (Jun 12, 2007)

I don't have anything on Living Spycraft, but I love the book and the idea.  I think i might have already read this adventure, but i don't remember it very well.  If you still need people, I've been thinking of joining a game for a little bit.  When I get back from work, I'll take a look at what I might want to play.


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 13, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> In what way? That you are able to roll contact ranks together?




Check out the "People who know people" sticky on the WoF board back on the Crafty site.


----------



## Psion (Jun 13, 2007)

Mister Andersen said:
			
		

> Check out the "People who know people" sticky on the WoF board back on the Crafty site.




Yeah I read that. It's largely a clarification, though some of it is new. I'm just curious what exact statement or convention you might be hinging on. As the crafty gang implied in the contracts thread over there, it's not formally part of the MRD yet, but a lot of it is a reasonable GM interpretation of the contact rules as they exist now, not new rules per se. Further, it could well be that by the time it matters, it will be part of the MRD anyways. (shrug)

Are you mostly interested in the duration ruling? I'll contrast the book and the WoF teaser, but so long as the book isn't contradicting the teaser, I have no problem falling back on the teaser.

If you are worried about warchest money vanishing at the end of intel phase, I would rule as discussed in the LSpy forum: the ability has to be used in intel phase, but the money doesn't vaporize when you walk out of the HQ door.


----------



## Psion (Jun 13, 2007)

figgin said:
			
		

> I don't have anything on Living Spycraft, but I love the book and the idea.  I think i might have already read this adventure, but i don't remember it very well.  If you still need people, I've been thinking of joining a game for a little bit.  When I get back from work, I'll take a look at what I might want to play.




I'd be glad to have you along!

If you recall anything that might be a spoiler, you might want to PM or email me and let me know.


----------



## figgin (Jun 13, 2007)

Still have a lot to do on the character, but right now I'm thinking Pointman.  High Wisdom, Char, and Int, building up to the Tactician Class. But if you think we need someone who is more ranged combat, I could give him a better Dex and play up the combat side of things.  Got called into work tomorrow, so won't be able to do much until Wed night/Thursday.


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 13, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> It's largely a clarification, though some of it is new.




Essentially my thoughts



> I'm just curious what exact statement or convention you might be hinging on.  [...] Are you mostly interested in the duration ruling?




Essentially, yes. I have a partner-level contact worked out for my 1st level fixer, and all 4 levels are intel-phase only abilities such as Warchest, Gear Prep and the like. At the moment I'm considering Shrewd Icon or Serviceman as an origin (she'll be an investigator, possibly with the ability to act as team medic)


----------



## Gatac (Jun 13, 2007)

Here we go.

Character Basics
[sblock]*Name*: Bonnie Jackson
*Alias*: Leadfoot

*Nationality*: USA
*Age*: 25
*Height*: 1.68 meters
*Weight*: 70 kilograms
*Eyes*: Brown
*Hair*: Black, Cornrows

*Interests*: Supercars, Humanism, Tae Kwon Do[/sblock]

Origin / Class
[sblock]*Origin*: Gonzo Motorhead [+2 to Any (Strength), -2 to Any (Intelligence), Additional Interests, Additional Wound Points, 2 Additional Drive Focuses, Additional Possessions, Bonus Feat: Speed Demon]
*Class/Level*: Wheelman 1[/sblock]

Abilities
[sblock]Strength: 16
Dexterity: 16
Constitution: 10
Intelligence: 10
Wisdom: 13
Charisma: 10[/sblock]

Other Stats
[sblock]*Vitality/Wounds*: 10 / 11
_Stress Treshold_: 13
_Subdual Treshold_: 10

_Knowledge Check Bonus:_ +1
_Request Check Bonus:_ +1
_Gear Check Bonus:_ +2
_Reputation:_ 2

*Saving Throws*:
_Fortitude_: +0
_Reflex_: +5
_Will_: +1

*Defense*: 14 (+1 Class, +3 Dex) 

*Armor*: 

_Initiative_: +4 (+3 Dex, +1 Class)
*Attack Boni*:
_Melee_: +4 (+3 Str, +1 Class)
_Ranged_: +4 (+3 Dex, +1 Class)

*Attacks*:
_Unarmed_: +5, 1d6+2[/sblock]

Feats (-) and Class Abilities (=)
[sblock]=_Weapon Proficiencies_: Unarmed (Forte), Blunt, Handgun, Vehicular Weapons
=_Driven (C)_
=_Custom Ride_
-_Daredevil_
-_Speed Demon_
-_Kicking Basics_[/sblock]

Skills
[sblock]Acrobatics: 4
Athletics: 4
Drive: 4, +2 Insight, 19-20 Threat
Electronics
Impress
Intimidate: 4
Mechanics: 4, +2 Insight, 19-20 Threat
Notice: 4
Profession
Security
Streetwise
Tactics[/sblock]

Skill Foci
[sblock]Cultures: North America
Drive: Standard Ground, Personal Ground, Heavy Ground
Profession: Criminal
Science: Chemistry[/sblock]

Contacts
*Still to come*

Gear
*Still to come*

Default Actions
[sblock]Combat: Up close and personal. Bonnie likes to get in people's faces, and sitting around behind cover while being shot at is not how you win a fight. Bullrushing, Kicks and Pummels are what she's all about.
Driving: Fast. The shortest distance between two points is a straight line, and Bonnie prefers to smash through rather than go around. 
Social: Bonnie is driven. She's got a longer fuse than she used to and tries to be tolerant, but when her frustration gets the better of her, she still hurls verbal abuse at anyone who's in her way.[/sblock]


Living Spycraft Profile


----------



## figgin (Jun 14, 2007)

Character Basics

[sblock]Name: Frances Gabriel David
Alias: Saint

Nationality: USA
Age: 32
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 192
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Blond

Interests: Conspiracy Theories, Religion[/sblock]

Origin/Class

[sblock]Class: Pointman
Talent: Shrewd: +2Wis, -2Con, 2 acquaintance contacts, +1 threat level Sense Motive
Specialty: Jack of All Trades +1 Knowledge Checks, +1 max ranks one skill (Tactics) Bonus Feat (Training)[/sblock]

Attributes
[sblock]STR 12 +1
DEX 12 +1
CON 10 +0
INT 14 +2
WIS 16 +3
CHA 14 +2[/sblock]

Stats
[sblock]Melee/Unarmed: +1 (+1 Str)
Ranged +1 (+1Dex)
Defence: 11 (+1 Dex)
Initiative: +2 (+1 Dex +1 Class)
Fort +1 (+1 Class)
Ref +2 (+1 Dex +1 Class)
Will +4 (+3 Wis +1 Class)
Armor: Low Profile DR 3/6
Primary Weapon Walther PPK +1 D6 Range 10'[/sblock]

Class Abilities
[sblock]Generous, Versatility (Blend, Bureaucracy, Investigation, Networking)[/sblock]

Proficiencies
[sblock]Handgun, Edged, Rifle, Tactical[/sblock]

Focuses
[sblock]Cultures: Eastern Europe, North America, South America
Drive: Standard Ground Vehicle
Profession: Businessman
Science: Economy, Mathematics[/sblock]

Skills
[sblock]Blend: +5/+6 = 4 ranks +1 Dex/+2 Cha
Bureaucracy: +5 = 3 ranks +2 Cha
Cultures: +6 = 4 ranks +2 Int
Drive:
Investigation: +7/+6 = 4 ranks +3 Wis/+2 Cha
Networking: +7/+6 = 4 ranks +3 Wis/+2 Cha
Notice: +6 = 3 ranks +3 Wis
Profession: +5 = 3 ranks +2 Cha
Science: +5 = 3 ranks + 2 Int
Sense Motive: +7/+6 = 4 ranks +3 Wis/+2 Cha
Tactics: +8/+7 = 5 ranks +3 Wis/+2 Cha[/sblock]

Contacts
[sblock]Acquaintance: 
Acquaintance: 
Associate:
Going to wait until team is filled out[/sblock]

Wealth & Gear
[sblock]Wealth: 1 class + 2 cha. 
Lifestyle: 3 (0 app) 
Spending Cash: 2 ($400) 
Possessions: 1 (1/II, 2/I)
Possessions:
Tactical Radio, Walther PPK (Holdout Holster), Low Profile Armor, Cal I Cover Ident: Thomas Hardy, Lawyer
Common Items: luggage, Leatherman multitool, cell phone, flashlight, compass, notebooks, handcuffs, briefcase, glow sticks, MP3 Player, slim jim car door opener, MRE’s, lollipops, canteen, costume glasses, bible  [/sblock]


Instincts
[sblock]Combat: Take cover, access the situation
General: Always note the exits and entrances in any room.
General: Always hold back a little information for yourself.
General: Let others do the talking, watch and learn.[/sblock]

Image
[sblock]






[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jun 14, 2007)

I created a Rogues Gallery thread for the purpose of storing your completed agent. You can build them up here and repost them there, or do all your mods there starting now. It's mainly so I have convenient spot to find all the agents.

The thread is here:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=198915


----------



## figmike (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello, this is Figgin.  

I copied my character sheet and posted it on the other thread like you asked and got banned for spamming.  Hopefully someone will fix this problem, but if you know who I need to talk to, please let me know.  Thanks.


----------



## Psion (Jun 14, 2007)

figmike said:
			
		

> Hello, this is Figgin.
> 
> I copied my character sheet and posted it on the other thread like you asked and got banned for spamming.  Hopefully someone will fix this problem, but if you know who I need to talk to, please let me know.  Thanks.




Weird. I'll ask in the meta forum. Did you post a link somewhere? Or a URL for an image? Some websites are on autoban; if a spammer is roosting on a site you might have been using, it might have accidentally flagged you.


----------



## Psion (Jun 14, 2007)

Alright, a moderator responded; you should be unbanned.

It was the auto-banner. If you repost the post, if you had a URL, don't post it until the mods figure out what's wrong.

Here's the discussion in meta:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=198953


----------



## figgin (Jun 15, 2007)

Yup, I'm thinking it was my Image, but it's strange it didn't flag the first time.  Oh well.  I'm back.  Thanks to the Mods for clearing everything up.


----------



## Insight (Jun 15, 2007)

I've posted Machete in the Rogue's Gallery.

When do we plan to start this?  Hopefully soon!


----------



## Psion (Jun 15, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> I've posted Machete in the Rogue's Gallery.
> 
> When do we plan to start this?  Hopefully soon!




As soon as all the characters roll in! We need stats to play!

A Latino with steel rain, eh? By any chance inspired by the assassin in Desperado?

Do you know what consultant or specialist your contact gives (not that you are likely to be able to use it at this level.)


----------



## Insight (Jun 15, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> As soon as all the characters roll in! We need stats to play!
> 
> A Latino with steel rain, eh? By any chance inspired by the assassin in Desperado?
> 
> Do you know what consultant or specialist your contact gives (not that you are likely to be able to use it at this level.)




Actually...
[sblock=Machete]If you haven't seen Grindhouse, there is a trailer for a "movie" called Machete.  The trailer features a character also named Machete.  My character is based on this trailer.

If you want to check out the trailer... click here [/sblock]

In terms of the contact, I'm not sure.  Bureaucracy maybe?


----------



## Gatac (Jun 16, 2007)

Bonnie has been added to the character thread.

(She likes to smile, really, she does. It's not her fault if she has to play rough with people who just don't get it.)

Gatac


----------



## figgin (Jun 16, 2007)

Character is up, except the image since that got me banned last time.  I'll wait to post that.  

I tried to upload an image on the spycraft site, but it's giving me some error page.  I've left an response with the crafty people, so hopefully they can figure it out.  This is getting a little silly.  Someone out there doesn't want my character to have an image.  hmmm.


----------



## Insight (Jun 16, 2007)

Gatac said:
			
		

> Bonnie has been added to the character thread.
> 
> (She likes to smile, really, she does. It's not her fault if she has to play rough with people who just don't get it.)
> 
> Gatac




Machete smiles after he's killed someone with his signature weapon.  How's that?


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 16, 2007)

I'll be a little longer than I thought - my computer froze and killed my character calculations


----------



## Psion (Jun 16, 2007)

No prob.

Solian, can you repost your character in the Rogues Gallery thread:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=198915


----------



## Gatac (Jun 17, 2007)

Figgin, I think your feats are missing.

Gatac


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 17, 2007)

Character ported across to Rogues Gallery - though I think you put the wrong link up there. (though my character is also up on LSpy Link though not in detail.


----------



## Psion (Jun 18, 2007)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> Character ported across to Rogues Gallery - though I think you put the wrong link up there




Er, yeah. Sorry.


----------



## Psion (Jun 18, 2007)

Alright, getting close. Need Mr. Andersen's character. Figgan, please get your feats on your char sheet and finish details about your contacts.


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 18, 2007)

Character up


----------



## Psion (Jun 19, 2007)

Figgan, I need you to finish your feats and contacts.

I'll post intel phase as soon as you Figgan gets feats and contacts picked, or tomorrow, whichever comes first.

ALL - if you need me to, I can host a picture for you. If I don't have one, pull one out of your collection.

Figgan... if you have your image, try posting it in the agent transmission forums on the craft boards, I'll re-host it and you can link it from my host.


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 19, 2007)

You can upload a picture to your agent page on the LSpy site and just hotlink to it here as I did


----------



## figgin (Jun 19, 2007)

Sorry, I thought I had put Feats up.  Oh well.  Everything should be finished. Good to go.


----------



## Psion (Jun 19, 2007)

Alright, great.

I'll post intel phase in a new IC thread shortly. Post your gear up HERE after that's done, but feel free to post any in-character conversation, oddly enough, in the IC thread.


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 19, 2007)

Is anyone else not getting the auto-notification for this thread?


----------



## Gatac (Jun 19, 2007)

Yeah, I'm not receiving any notifications either.

Gatac


----------



## Psion (Jun 19, 2007)

Ever since the short crash last week, I haven't gotten any. :/


----------



## Psion (Jun 19, 2007)

The IC thread is up; the intel phase has been posted:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=199370

Mission caliber is III.
Campaign qualities (in addition to LSpy standards) are: Blockbuster.

Default threat level is 1; I don't recommend changing it.

Recommended Gadgets: Holy ghost (Crucifix — EMP (range varies with Caliber), 1 half action required to activate or deactivate), still life (digital camera — static hologram (20 ft. range, 30 min. battery, PR 7, 1 half action required to activate or deactivate)

Mission Bundle: Secret Service Agent Bundle (–24 XP: Cover ID (Caliber I), earpiece tactical radio (Caliber I), sunglasses, handcuffs, shoulder holster, U.S. Treasury Department badge w/ neck chain)

Please post your intel phase/gear up HERE, in the OOC thread.


Remember, short OOC snippets related to an IC post can be posted in the IC thread, surrounded in "sblock" tags. Longer posts, or general discussion not related to your action in an IC post, should go here.


----------



## Insight (Jun 20, 2007)

*Machete's Gear Picks*

Machete gets 1 Weapon Pick during the Intel Phase.

He already has the weapons he's likely to want to use, so Machete will pick up *6* Upgrades as his Gear Pick.  Machete acquires a Concealed Holster for his Beretta 92P Pistol and a Concealed Sheath for his Machete.  In addition, Machete adds TBR and a Removeable Suppressor to his Beretta 92P Pistol, and 2 extra ammo loads for the pistol.

The Concealed Holster will be at his belt, in the small of his back, while the Concealed Sheath will be built into the inside of his trenchcoat.

EDIT: Cal III doh


----------



## Psion (Jun 20, 2007)

Any common items?


----------



## Insight (Jun 20, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> Any common items?




They're on his character already.


----------



## Psion (Jun 20, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> They're on his character already.




Right... you get (pg 212) WIS common items as part of your possessions and (pg 213) WIS/3 (rounded up) common items as part of your mission gear. Did you get both?


----------



## figgin (Jun 20, 2007)

I was wondering how Resource Picks such as Manhunt or Body work.  Do they have to be Reserve Picks that I Request later, or can I mark down that I would like to have the ability to call in a Manhunt right now.  I only ask because the ability to make a Cal III Request with a d20+3 is not possible.


----------



## Insight (Jun 20, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> Right... you get (pg 212) WIS common items as part of your possessions and (pg 213) WIS/3 (rounded up) common items as part of your mission gear. Did you get both?




Oh... I'll try to come up with some.  I'm not sure what else Machete would need.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 20, 2007)

There's a sidebar in the book about having picks to fill in the blanks. So you could have a team ready to Manhunt on hold waiting for a target. Or alternatively you could just keep your gear pick in reserve if you have enough Wis bonus.
I don't see any reason why it wouldn't work in LSpy - though of course Psion has the final word.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 20, 2007)

Faction Gear: G, T, V, R
Disguise Kit III
Improved Poison - Truth Serum (4 doses) - T
Split 3rd pick to 2xCaliber I
Caliber I Bag full of Guns (unless someone else wants to donate me a gun - since I think I'd be out of place as a secret service agent with no gun)
1x Caliber I pick Reserve (think I can do this, not sure with it only being 1/2 a gear pick)

Common Items (4): Photo's of "family", middle-eastern phrasebook, mp3 player, chocolate bar

I also put some common items on my character sheet, I know it's a bit late, but completely forgot about them until now - if you want me to remove them let me know.


----------



## Psion (Jun 20, 2007)

figgin said:
			
		

> I was wondering how Resource Picks such as Manhunt or Body work.  Do they have to be Reserve Picks that I Request later, or can I mark down that I would like to have the ability to call in a Manhunt right now.  I only ask because the ability to make a Cal III Request with a d20+3 is not possible.




As Solian alluded to, you can make a pick now and "fill in the blanks" later. This does not count as a reserve pick, but you have to make the pick from the list now (IOW, you can say "I want you ready for a manhunt" or "I want you standing by to give me a dossier", etc.)

If you make a reserve pick at this level, you typically have to go for a lower caliber reserve pick than you might be entitled to. So you might give up a caliber III pick as a reserve pick and designate it as caliber I or II later.

I do think this is a little harsh, so one concession I make is that if a pick appears at multiple calibers, I don't make you designate the caliber before you roll. So, for example, if you want a bag full of guns, if you roll a 20+, I let you have a cal II bag full of guns instead of a caliber I.


----------



## Gatac (Jun 20, 2007)

Cal IV Vehicle Pick - split into 2 Cal II picks.
1st: Light SUV + 1 Upgrade
2nd: 4 upgrades for Light SUV

Upgrades: Emergency Services Upgrade, Acceleration Boost, Acceleration Increase I, Top Speed Increase I, Security Package I

Common Items: 1 load of .45 armor-piercing ammunition, 1 Reserve Common Item

Gatac


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 20, 2007)

Contacts check:
[sblock]Gear prep: 26 (Thr). Response time: 30 min.

Warchest: 22. Response time: 6 hrs.
Payout: Warchest payout. (2d4=4) ($2000)[/sblock]

This means three Cal IV picks.

I'm also willing to toss a Resource pick into a team pick, otherwise I'll just take the kits.

Pick: Cover Identity (Secret Service Agent)
Caliber: IV.
Type: Tradecraft.

Pick: DR 4.
Caliber: IV.
Type: Gadget.
Housing: Pants Suit.

Pick: Analysis Kit 1 / Disguise Kit 1.
Caliber: III.
Type: Resource.

Pick: Cellular Interceptor.
Caliber: IV.
Type: Gadget.
Housing: iPhone.

Mission common items: 2 held in reserve. Pants suit. Spray can of super glue.


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 20, 2007)

Gatac said:
			
		

> Common Items: 1 load of .45 armor-piercing ammunition




We can get ammo as common items?


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 20, 2007)

It's an option in the 2nd printing (don't think it's in the first), it usually costs multiple common items for an ammo-loadout though.


----------



## Psion (Jun 20, 2007)

Mister Andersen said:
			
		

> Contacts check:
> [sblock]Gear prep: 26 (Thr). Response time: 30 min.
> 
> Warchest: 22. Response time: 6 hrs.
> Payout: Warchest payout. (2d4=4) ($2000)[/sblock]




That's two uses of the same contact in the same "scene". Read the networking/contact skill pg 144. Each use only allows you one specialist/consultant, and you can only try once per scene.

You either need to choose one specialist or the other, or restructure your contacts so two different contacts have those two specialists.



> We can get ammo as common items?




See the footnote to the firearm table on pg 275/276. There are some types of ammo you can get, some you can't (no rocker launcher ammo), but if you can, it's generally 3 times the cost in upgrades.


----------



## figgin (Jun 20, 2007)

GEAR (1R, 1S, 2 CHA)

1R: Phone Line Trace

1S: Any 2 Cal I S picks (2 Medical Gear liquid skin patches = 6 patches)

Faction Charisma Gear: 

T: Legal Help, Warrant

R: Manhunt

I added my common gear to my character sheet.  Extra common items: binoculars, glass cutter, PDA, chewing gum


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 21, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> That's two uses of the same contact in the same "scene". Read the networking/contact skill pg 144. Each use only allows you one specialist/consultant, and you can only try once per scene.




Yeah, this is what I was checking on the forum. You can only *retry* once per scene, as in make a second attempt following the failure of the first. There's no restriction in the book or the various errata about the number of _successful_ Networking/Contact checks you can make.

Similarly there's no cap on the number of times you can use any particular contact per scene. The sole restriction is that you can use each specialist or consultant they know (ie, each benefit per grade) only once per mission.


----------



## Psion (Jun 21, 2007)

Mister Andersen said:
			
		

> Yeah, this is what I was checking on the forum. You can only *retry* once per scene, as in make a second attempt following the failure of the first. There's no restriction in the book or the various errata about the number of _successful_ Networking/Contact checks you can make.
> 
> Similarly there's no cap on the number of times you can use any particular contact per scene. The sole restriction is that you can use each specialist or consultant they know (ie, each benefit per grade) only once per mission.




That sounds a bit shaky, but okay.

You might consider restructuring your contacts anyways, unless another GC isn't as generous as I.


----------



## Psion (Jun 21, 2007)

Feel free to post any IC character interactions/introductions. I'll post scene 1 tomorrow.


----------



## Psion (Jun 21, 2007)

All: Scene I has commenced. I've posted some minor cover names in the IC thread along with the scene I intro.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 21, 2007)

You want me to roll BfoG for everyone and we'll argue over it, or all roll separately?


----------



## Psion (Jun 21, 2007)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> You want me to roll BfoG for everyone and we'll argue over it, or all roll separately?




It would expedite things if you rolled for everyone. When you are doing PbP's, it's probably best you do things the expedient way, given the choice. 

The agent are, of course, free to exchange guns with those who can use them better.


----------



## figmike (Jun 21, 2007)

So after being unsuccessful posting the image at crafty's site, I tried to post the image on the RG thread, with no problems.  Thinking that EN World fixed the problem, I went ahead and posted the image in my lastest post, which got me banned again.  I'm just going to stick with figmike for now.  The image of Saint is now my avatar, and since this is the only game I'm playing on this board, that's fine with me.  If I have to I'll repost my character sheet with this account so that i can edit it later.


----------



## Psion (Jun 21, 2007)

figmike said:
			
		

> So after being unsuccessful posting the image at crafty's site, I tried to post the image on the RG thread, with no problems.  Thinking that EN World fixed the problem, I went ahead and posted the image in my lastest post, which got me banned again.  I'm just going to stick with figmike for now.  The image of Saint is now my avatar, and since this is the only game I'm playing on this board, that's fine with me.  If I have to I'll repost my character sheet with this account so that i can edit it later.




I've asked them to unban your account so you won't have to.

There's a new post in the meta thread talking about freewebs.com. Is that where you were trying to link to? If so, once you have over 20 posts, it shouldn't be a problem, I think.


----------



## figmike (Jun 21, 2007)

That's fine, the avatar should fix all problems anyways.


----------



## Psion (Jun 22, 2007)

SC 2.0 said:
			
		

> The GC should award 1 or more action dice to a player character each time he attempts something exceptionally clever, exhibits superior leadership or problem-solving ability, entertains the group, or otherwise improves the gaming experience. Periodically, a player will nominate a player character for an action die reward, which the GC is within his rights to refuse if he feels the situation lacks the required “punch.”




I'm going to call out nightly action dice rewards here, along with tallies. Let me know if the tally is off.

Tonight's action dice reward goes to...
Leadfoot
for the blues brother crack. Seemed in character, made me crack a grin, and the other played riffed off of it. I'll chalk that up as "entertains the group" reward.
(Don't take this as a cue to turn the game into a comedy, though.  )

Tallies:
GC: 11+1 = 12

MACHETE: 3
LEADFOOT: 3+1 = 4
SAINT: 3
VEINS: 3
COVER GIRL: 1 (spent 2 on warchest)

I should continue the scene tomorrow.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 22, 2007)

Okay BfoG, going in the same order as above...
(not very varied here...)
Machete: MAC-10 (9mm)
LeadFoot: Colt M1911 A1 (any calibre)
Saint: Colt M1911 A1 (any calibre)
Veins:MAC-10 (9mm)
Cover Girl:Colt M1911 A1 (any calibre)

I'll swap anyone for a colt, and any unwanted guns can stay in our van for now - they may be useful later.

Whoops, forgot to post the link:
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1115796


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 22, 2007)

Yeah, you can take mine.


----------



## Psion (Jun 22, 2007)

I updated the household intel report in post 10 of the IC thread:
http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3600471&postcount=10


----------



## Psion (Jun 23, 2007)

Okay, it looks like posting is done for the night.

Tonight's action dice reward goes to...
Cover Girl
For keeping the game rolling and coming up with at least a somewhat interesting idea.

Tallies:
GC: 11+2 = 13

MACHETE: 3
LEADFOOT: 3+1 = 4
SAINT: 3
VEINS: 3
COVER GIRL: 3-2+1 = 2


----------



## figmike (Jun 23, 2007)

Personal Opinion: Leadfoot sticks with the girls, who for their own safety should stay together.  If not possible, then Leadfoot with one, Machete with the other.  Cover Girl and I will keep talking, Veins will be available to use his more covert abilities if needed.  Maybe following the daughters without thier knowledge, just in case.


----------



## Psion (Jun 23, 2007)

figmike said:
			
		

> Personal Opinion: Leadfoot sticks with the girls, who for their own safety should stay together.  If not possible, then Leadfoot with one, Machete with the other.  Cover Girl and I will keep talking, Veins will be available to use his more covert abilities if needed.  Maybe following the daughters without their knowledge, just in case.




Right now, the girls aren't consenting to anyone "around" them, meaning in the same vehicle or hanging over their shoulder.

Short of much better impress checks, I would expect the team to be in one vehicle following, unless you want to make multiple agent vehicles.


----------



## Gatac (Jun 23, 2007)

Following is okay. Hey, if Bonnie is going to shadow the girls, it'll be a good excuse to get rid of the monkey suit and go "undercover". Not right now, but if this is going to be a regular occurence, we should at least try not to look like g-(wo)men.

Gatac


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 23, 2007)

Avoiding this was sort of the point of the suggestion that it would be ashame if something happened to the girls' car...


----------



## Gatac (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm in favor of taking what we can get before we annoy them excessively. If we cross that line, our job will be a lot harder.

Gatac


----------



## Psion (Jun 23, 2007)

As soon as we get decided who is at the Estate and who is going with Leadfoot, we can move on to the next scene.

So far we have:

Girls' security:
Leadfoot
Veins?

Estate/talking with senator
Cover Girl
Saint

Right?

Which way is Machete going?

For the end of the scene, the action dice reward goes to...
Saint
For working it with the family... or at least trying to. 

Tallies:
GC: 11+3 = 14

MACHETE: 3
LEADFOOT: 3+1 = 4
SAINT: 3+1 = 4
VEINS: 3
COVER GIRL: 3-2+1 = 2


----------



## figmike (Jun 23, 2007)

If we go with Cover Girl's post to Hick, 

Machete and Leadfoot will travel in the Teams SUV behind, while Veins and a few SS agents travel to the locations in advance.  My only concern is that the girls might not go where they say their going, sending Veins off on a goose chase.  

But that's just me.


----------



## Insight (Jun 23, 2007)

Machete will follow the girls along with Leadfoot.


----------



## Psion (Jun 23, 2007)

figmike said:
			
		

> If we go with Cover Girl's post to Hick,
> 
> Machete and Leadfoot will travel in the Teams SUV behind, while Veins and a few SS agents travel to the locations in advance.  My only concern is that the girls might not go where they say their going, sending Veins off on a goose chase. .




If nobody objects, that's what I'll assume... will start scene 2 tonight.


----------



## figmike (Jun 24, 2007)

A Few Questions and letting you know my game plan:

Did the twins answer any of my questions before leaving and did we find out where they were supposed to go?

Did any of the Secret Service Agents leave the house with Veins, Leadfoot, or Machete?  

As far as security, these guys are secret service, they should be trained to look for any vehicles that have been parked nearby, and their system of two and two sounds fair to me.  Now my character, with his years of tactics training might think differently.  I can roll that if necessary.  

I really don’t have that many more questions for the Senator, at least not now.  I’m going to try and ask him a few questions about his family and girlfriend, but hopefully in a way that isn’t insulting.

After talking to the senator, I’d like to speak to his maid.  I’d really like to find out the relationship that he has with his girlfriend. And how long it’s been going on.  Then I’d like to use my PDA to do a little research on the Senator, Atlantic Consulting, Women’s Equity Now’s May 23 Fundraiser, and the death of his wife.

Not really having to do with anything:

I’m digging my character, but I really wish I was playing a Sleuth. Snoop, or Scientist.  I’d forgotten how much I liked the Skills in this game.  My dnd love of the Bard won me over to the Pointman, but he’s not much of a leader thus far.  Oh well, the Jack of All Trades aspect is cool.  Wish someone was a computer guy.  I might have to multi-class next level.  But if I stick with Pointman I get really cool stuff at higher levels.


----------



## Psion (Jun 24, 2007)

figmike said:
			
		

> A Few Questions and letting you know my game plan:
> 
> Did the twins answer any of my questions before leaving and did we find out where they were supposed to go?




Yeah, the Mazza Gallerie, an upscale shopping center in north DC.



> Did any of the Secret Service Agents leave the house with Veins, Leadfoot, or Machete?




Yes, I've assumed 2.



> As far as security, these guys are secret service, they should be trained to look for any vehicles that have been parked nearby, and their system of two and two sounds fair to me.  Now my character, with his years of tactics training might think differently.  I can roll that if necessary.
> 
> I really don’t have that many more questions for the Senator, at least not now.  I’m going to try and ask him a few questions about his family and girlfriend, but hopefully in a way that isn’t insulting.
> 
> After talking to the senator, I’d like to speak to his maid.  I’d really like to find out the relationship that he has with his girlfriend. And how long it’s been going on.  Then I’d like to use my PDA to do a little research on the Senator, Atlantic Consulting, Women’s Equity Now’s May 23 Fundraiser, and the death of his wife.




Investigation roll, please.



> I’m digging my character, but I really wish I was playing a Sleuth. Snoop, or Scientist.  I’d forgotten how much I liked the Skills in this game.




Yeah, its a highlight, and what makes the game a bit different.

I love snoops & sleuths... or pretty much any class with a flawless ability. 

Pointman first level is a little rough at 1st level, but I think they start to get sweet when they get the lead ability.


----------



## figmike (Jun 24, 2007)

Investigation Roll made

Investigation: Research (1d20+7=26) 

I have no problem RPing the scene.  I was just trying to give you an idea of my plan.


----------



## Psion (Jun 24, 2007)

I missed your questions the first time around. I've edited them into post 43 in the IC thread:
http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3605223&postcount=43


----------



## Psion (Jun 24, 2007)

Figgan, I also added your investigation results to post 49:
http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3605683&postcount=49


----------



## figmike (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks. I'll post some more in the morning.  Sleep now.


----------



## Psion (Jun 24, 2007)

I worked up the counters for the characters and vehicles that are/were at the estate in CC2. Should make it easy to do encounter maps.

Figgan, I just grabbed your counter image from CC Modern/Supers instead of using your avatar.


----------



## Psion (Jun 24, 2007)

So, Insight, does this about look like Machete?


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 24, 2007)

How many agents are there assigned to the senator and his family?


----------



## Insight (Jun 24, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> So, Insight, does this about look like Machete?




YUP That's him!


----------



## Psion (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, my laptop's hard drive crashed this morning. I'm going to be a bit limited in what I can do until I can get it fixed.



			
				Mister Andersen said:
			
		

> How many agents are there assigned to the senator and his family?




Not counting the PCs? 4.


----------



## Psion (Jun 24, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> YUP That's him!




You ever see "XXX"?


----------



## Gatac (Jun 24, 2007)

What's the lead?

Gatac


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 24, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> 4.




How are they deployed, and does that include the ones on the gate?


----------



## Psion (Jun 24, 2007)

Gatac said:
			
		

> What's the lead?




Starts at 4 due to acceleration; I'll knock it down to 3 due to situation.


----------



## Psion (Jun 24, 2007)

Mister Andersen said:
			
		

> How are they deployed, and does that include the ones on the gate?




There are currently 2, 1 at each gate, and 2 that went with veins. So unless you change things, there are 2 at the gates + you two at the house on the estate.

I have to run; I'll be back later.


----------



## Insight (Jun 25, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> You ever see "XXX"?




No, it looked silly.


----------



## Psion (Jun 25, 2007)

Action dice award for the evening goes to 
Veins
Was a good idea to scout ahead, even if ultimately futile.   

Also take away one AD for Saint's threat activation.

Tallies:
GC: 11+4 = 15

MACHETE: 3
LEADFOOT: 3+1 = 4
SAINT: 3-1+1 = 3
VEINS: 3+1 = 4
COVER GIRL: 3-2+1 = 2


----------



## Psion (Jun 26, 2007)

Sorry, all this OOC back-and-forth is sort of defying my intent. Extended OOC discussions should happen over here. The OOC there is mainly for quick comments/questions, combat declarations, rules framing of IC posts, etc.

As to the Estate situation... you can certainly let the Lincoln out the gates first, if you wish to delay and let it go by. But as you are in the SUV first and closer to the far gate, the SUV would normally be out first.


----------



## Psion (Jun 26, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> No, it looked silly.




Heh... well in it, Danny Trejo plays a rough interrogator thug threatening Vin Deisel with a sharp implement.

Funny, I just looked up Danny Trejo's entry on IMDB... it has "Machete" at the top of the filmography.


----------



## Insight (Jun 26, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> Heh... well in it, Danny Trejo plays a rough interrogator thug threatening Vin Deisel with a sharp implement.
> 
> Funny, I just looked up Danny Trejo's entry on IMDB... it has "Machete" at the top of the filmography.


----------



## Psion (Jun 26, 2007)

Regarding shooting the vehicle:
Yeah, you could afford a little more ooph and a little closer range... but hey, at this point, you don't have many options.  I'd take what chances you have.

At any rate, tonights action dice award goes to
Machete
For being the first one to take a hint and try to get another player involved.

Also take away one AD for Machete's AD use.

Tallies:
GC: 11+5 = 16

MACHETE: 3-1+1 = 3
LEADFOOT: 3+1 = 4
SAINT: 3-1+1 = 3
VEINS: 3+1 = 4
COVER GIRL: 3-2+1 = 2


----------



## Psion (Jun 26, 2007)

All,

I've got to go out of town this morning so I can't post any updates until this afternoon. Just make sure you've updated me with your next round's actions... in particular, leadfoot, you need to give me the maneuver advantages you chose.


----------



## Gatac (Jun 26, 2007)

Ramming speed! (I'll take Impact x3.)

Gatac


----------



## Insight (Jun 26, 2007)

Gatac said:
			
		

> Ramming speed! (I'll take Impact x3.)
> 
> Gatac




This may be a bit of an assumption, but if we get close enough to RAM the van, should Machete have a decent chance of shooting out a tire?


----------



## Psion (Jun 26, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> This may be a bit of an assumption, but if we get close enough to RAM the van, should Machete have a decent chance of shooting out a tire?




That's not quite the way it works... unless both vehicles end up immobile, which is a perfect possibility.

While you are colliding, it's not the best time for a shot.  But if you are brave, there is a provision for you to jump onto the vehicle. Machete even thinks he sees the villain wheeling the van door open for a shot...


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 27, 2007)

Drive check as requested = 10


----------



## Insight (Jun 27, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> That's not quite the way it works... unless both vehicles end up immobile, which is a perfect possibility.
> 
> While you are colliding, it's not the best time for a shot.  But if you are brave, there is a provision for you to jump onto the vehicle. Machete even thinks he sees the villain wheeling the van door open for a shot...




Yeah, if something like that happens, Machete will either shoot the guy, or jump onto the vehicle (if it's close enough).


----------



## Gatac (Jun 27, 2007)

As close as possible. Bonnie's built for unarmed combat - time to put the smack down.

Gatac


----------



## Psion (Jun 27, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Yeah, if something like that happens, Machete will either shoot the guy, or jump onto the vehicle (if it's close enough).






			
				Gatac said:
			
		

> As close as possible. Bonnie's built for unarmed combat - time to put the smack down.




Well, there you have it. I'm not going to assume you put it within a 5' step of the bad guys.  But a single move. Since Bonnie has a half action, she could close this round, but the baddies would get an action. Machete has a full round to act.


----------



## Gatac (Jun 27, 2007)

It does appear Bonnie has found her niche - kicking people in the face.

Makes a fella proud, it does.

Gatac


----------



## Psion (Jun 28, 2007)

Tonight's action dice award goes to
Machete
For "the final cut" remark. Even though it wasn't. 

Machete also used 2.

Tallies:
GC: 11+6 = 16

MACHETE: 3-3+2 = 2
LEADFOOT: 3+1 = 4
SAINT: 3-1+1 = 3
VEINS: 3+1 = 4
COVER GIRL: 3-2+1 = 2


----------



## figmike (Jun 28, 2007)

I just saw Die Hard 4 and now I want to blow stuff up.  It was awesome.  Saint starts shooting bad guys and jumps off a jet plane.  

Over the top greatness.  Don't listen to critics they suck.


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 28, 2007)

Speaking of rocking righteously: Transformers _so_ does.


----------



## figmike (Jun 28, 2007)

That is next week's movie of the week for me.  I'm so damn hyped for that movie, it could be two hours of turd with robots here and there and i'd love it.


----------



## Psion (Jun 28, 2007)

Insight, waiting on Machete's action.

If and when Leadfoot and Machete get back into the chase, to simplify things I'd like to run the chase using the aid other rules and resolve things as one chase participant for the agents on the road, instead of two.

Unless Veins just wants to swing by and pick Leadfoot and Machete up.


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 29, 2007)

On a slight metagaming note: 1) when has a Secret Service agent ever packed a crossbow, and 2) is anyone there cognescent of where the twins are?

Meanwhile, how are the senator and the maid dealing with recent events?


----------



## Psion (Jun 29, 2007)

Mister Andersen said:
			
		

> On a slight metagaming note: 1) when has a Secret Service agent ever packed a crossbow, and 2) is anyone there cognescent of where the twins are?




Veins would have seen them on his way back.

But other than that, no. In fact, nobody so much as bothered phoning their cells and letting them know anything was up...


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 29, 2007)

What's the relative timing like between the groups?


----------



## Psion (Jun 29, 2007)

Mister Andersen said:
			
		

> What's the relative timing like between the groups?




The van hit and the semi both occurred at about the same time.

The chase and associated combats have run a few rounds longer, but in the big scheme of things, it's still less than a minute apart.


----------



## Insight (Jun 29, 2007)

figmike said:
			
		

> I just saw Die Hard 4 and now I want to blow stuff up.  It was awesome.  Saint starts shooting bad guys and jumps off a jet plane.
> 
> Over the top greatness.  Don't listen to critics they suck.




YES and YES


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 29, 2007)

Meh, Secret Service was a tenuous cover at best.

Now the twins, for some reason I assumed they were still in visual range... at least from the SUV. If not I'd recommend that the SUV tracks them down, as we seem to tailing these okay at the moment, and you should be a little bit behind us at the moment (thouth if I'm wrong on that I'm happy to switch).


----------



## Psion (Jun 30, 2007)

Alright, guys, I hate to keep people out of the action here, but the post-event investigation is scene 3. Scene 2a (the road chase) is still in progress. Scene 2b (the attack at the house) is over.

Investigation takes time. Combat, in game time, will be over in minutes. If you look at this in perspective, it doesn't make too much sense for any of the agents to take their attention away from a crisis event now to do compartively long term investigation.

Veins, you might want to stick with the chase. I know your contribution isn't huge, but the bad guy sort of has the upper hand right now, and it could make the difference.

Cover Girl, Saint, I know it sort of sucks, but we sort of need to put you on hold until the chase scene ends.


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jun 30, 2007)

Cleo's actually ringing Veins to (a) tell him her group survived, and (b) to grab the girls and bring them back. She's working on the qssumption that as they were with the girls, Leadfoot and Machette are likely to have their hands full should someone also be attacking the girls


----------



## Insight (Jul 2, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> Veins, you might want to stick with the chase. I know your contribution isn't huge, but the bad guy sort of has the upper hand right now, and it could make the difference.
> 
> Cover Girl, Saint, I know it sort of sucks, but we sort of need to put you on hold until the chase scene ends.




Mmm... motorcycle vs. rifle... the rifle wins!  Motorcycles suck against guns hehe.  I hope there's something left of our buddy the cyclist to scoop up and bring back.  On the other hand, a big explosion would be nice.


----------



## Psion (Jul 2, 2007)

No big explosions, sorry. 

Point of clarification: Nobody asked (though I did make a notice roll), but the stencil on the side of the van said "Treasures of the East" on it.


----------



## Psion (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey insight... I saw this article, and I thought of your character.

http://www.reuters.com/article/oddlyEnoughNews/idUSL0246874220070702?feedType=RSS

Now we know why Machete is slumming around with the James Bond types.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 2, 2007)

Wow, that's great economy.

As a note I've finally found out why I'm not getting updates - my e-mail address for ENWorld is dead, tried changing it but it screws up each time.

I'll try again later, but for now I'll just have to keep on with checking the forum as much as I can.


----------



## Psion (Jul 3, 2007)

Alright, I was going to wait around until someone saw if they could stabilize the cyclist... but I decided to make his own stabilization rolls and... he pulled through.

So, we are ready to move on to scene 3, which is principally investigation. It's all on you, guys!

No action dice today... not too many posts.


----------



## Insight (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm going to be at Origins starting Wednesday, July 4, and won't be posting again until 7-11.


----------



## Psion (Jul 3, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> I'm going to be at Origins starting Wednesday, July 4, and won't be posting again until 7-11.




Is anyone else going to Origins?

Do you care if we go on without you? Scene 3 is mostly investigation. If you are going to be interrogating the cyclist, we probably should get the interrogation out of the way, as its results could bear on the investigation.

Or we could take a break. Is anyone going to be playing these same characters at origins?


----------



## Insight (Jul 3, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> Is anyone else going to Origins?
> 
> Do you care if we go on without you? Scene 3 is mostly investigation. If you are going to be interrogating the cyclist, we probably should get the interrogation out of the way, as its results could bear on the investigation.
> 
> Or we could take a break. Is anyone going to be playing these same characters at origins?




Well, I'm planning to play Machete at Origins.  What I was planning to do, in case he levels or anything else wierd happens, is to keep him in stasis for _this game_, since it technically happens "before" any games at Origins.  Like you, I was hoping this would be wrapped up prior to Origins, but PBP games are way too slow for that.  It'd be nice if we were done by August; that's about what I expect.

I don't mind if you go ahead with the next scene without me; Machete's skills aren't really on the investigative side -- unless we need to do an autopsy    

If you want Machete involved in the interrogation, I can post what he would do, and you can NPC him for the moment if you wish.  I should still be able to post for the rest of today, and I can check in tomorrow morning (maybe).


----------



## Insight (Jul 3, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> Alright, I was going to wait around until someone saw if they could stabilize the cyclist... but I decided to make his own stabilization rolls and... he pulled through.
> 
> So, we are ready to move on to scene 3, which is principally investigation. It's all on you, guys!
> 
> No action dice today... not too many posts.




Damn, and I blew up the bike and everything!  - UNTRAINED even!

Seriously, I think Machete is down to 1 action die.  Need to conserve them for now, in case there's another fight!


----------



## Psion (Jul 3, 2007)

Alright. If you are going to be online today, we could probably get the interrogation done if you are the only participant (or assume that anyone aiding you just does the aid other thing). Just let me know which strategies you want. Oh, and get someone to shell out the cash for an isolated motel room.

As for leveling... as far as I am concerned, the point at which the levels/XP become official is when the sheet is filled in. So long as it doesn't change the threat level, I have no problem letting you up your level in play. Which is why I asked if anyone else might be leveling... that could bump the threat level (well, it'd be a stretch, but you never know).


----------



## Insight (Jul 3, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> Alright. If you are going to be online today, we could probably get the interrogation done if you are the only participant (or assume that anyone aiding you just does the aid other thing). Just let me know which strategies you want. Oh, and get someone to shell out the cash for an isolated motel room.




Let me take a look at the Interrogation rules (I've never used them).  I'll post something in the IC thread.



> As for leveling... as far as I am concerned, the point at which the levels/XP become official is when the sheet is filled in. So long as it doesn't change the threat level, I have no problem letting you up your level in play. Which is why I asked if anyone else might be leveling... that could bump the threat level (well, it'd be a stretch, but you never know).




I'm potentially playing 3 LSpy missions at Origins, more if I can possibly manage it (though I doubt I will).  My guess is that Machete will level if I play that many.


----------



## Psion (Jul 3, 2007)

*Interrogation*

Okay, skinny on the interrogation.

The cyclist acts as if there will be consequences for revealing his source. i.e., lead is 6.

There is an act of violence modifier, but keep in mind the rules for qualifying for this on the top right of page 380. In his condition, he can't be taking much damage.

Also keep in mind the time durations for the strategies on page 381. 2 hours may not be enough. Especially considering at first level, you don't have many options available to you until the lead drops or you happen to have the _breaking points_ feat.

Your teammates might gather enough clues that you could use the Bad Cop strategy (you add number of clues to your will save), which is really your best bet, but it might take them a while for them to post.

Anyways, let me know what you want to do.


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jul 3, 2007)

Not going to Origins, so not levelling up.


----------



## Insight (Jul 3, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> Okay, skinny on the interrogation.
> 
> The cyclist acts as if there will be consequences for revealing his source. i.e., lead is 6.
> 
> ...




Yeah, all I can really do is Goad at this point (my base will save is too low to try Bad Cop right now).  I'm hoping I can lay some penalties on him to make him give up some info.


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jul 3, 2007)

Investigation (1d20+7=13)
Analysis (1d20+7=23)

Use as appropriate


----------



## Psion (Jul 3, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Yeah, all I can really do is Goad at this point (my base will save is too low to try Bad Cop right now).  I'm hoping I can lay some penalties on him to make him give up some info.




You can do waiting game, too. Act of violence or torture is independent of the strategy.


----------



## Psion (Jul 3, 2007)

Mister Andersen said:
			
		

> Investigation (1d20+7=13)
> Analysis (1d20+7=23)
> 
> Use as appropriate




You have to be a little more specific... are you checking the scene at the estate? Anything specific?


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 3, 2007)

No Origins for me, too many miles and too much ocean in the way.


----------



## Insight (Jul 3, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> You can do waiting game, too. Act of violence or torture is independent of the strategy.




Well, I only have the room for 2 hours, so waiting game isn't a very good option at this point.  I'm planning to make LIBERAL use of the other options you mentioned


----------



## Psion (Jul 3, 2007)

solkan_uk in the IC thread said:
			
		

> This game is slightly freaky in that I have stepsisters called Catherine & Cassandra, and they're twins.


----------



## Insight (Jul 4, 2007)

Wow.  I never imagined my interrogation would get so... violent.    

In any event, it doesn't look like we're going to get closure any time soon.  I'm gonna check the IC thread once more tonight, and then maybe once tomorrow before Origins.

If the interrogation hasn't resolved by then, go ahead and NPC the rest of it.  You have my stats and such.  Basically, Machete is going to use Bad Cop until he gets what he wants.  The other Strategies really don't fit in with his character, and honestly, Bad Cop is the one he's best suited to use skill-wise.  I'm hoping some of the circumstantial penalties are making up for my low skill bonus and crappy rolls.     

I'm not sure what Machete is going to do with the prisoner once the interrogation is over.


----------



## Psion (Jul 4, 2007)

Well, it looks like you have an unconscious prisoner on your hand now. It will take medical care to get him responsive again.

If you get a chance, let me know how you deal with him (turn over to secret service, call in other characters, take to a clinic, etc.) Otherwise, I'll assume that it takes a bit of time to deal with the situation.


----------



## Psion (Jul 4, 2007)

Well, I was hoping to get back to the other characters today... but I was also hoping to see some more posts from them regarding the investigation to get me rolling. Well, as lots of us in the US, I have tomorrow off. I'll try to get some more out on the investigation.

Tonight's action point award goes to

Veins
For picking up on an important fact and pressing it further (sorry, Insight... machete was a contender 2, but he got the last 2).

Machete also used 2 more.
I used one activating a critical failure.

Tallies:
GC: 11+7-1 = 16

MACHETE: 3-3+2-2 = 0
LEADFOOT: 3+1 = 4
SAINT: 3-1+1 = 3
VEINS: 3+2 = 5
COVER GIRL: 3-2+1 = 2


----------



## Insight (Jul 4, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> Well, I was hoping to get back to the other characters today... but I was also hoping to see some more posts from them regarding the investigation to get me rolling. Well, as lots of us in the US, I have tomorrow off. I'll try to get some more out on the investigation.
> 
> Tonight's action point award goes to
> 
> ...




Yeah, it's definitely time for someone _else_ to start blowing through some action points.


----------



## Insight (Jul 4, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> Well, it looks like you have an unconscious prisoner on your hand now. It will take medical care to get him responsive again.
> 
> If you get a chance, let me know how you deal with him (turn over to secret service, call in other characters, take to a clinic, etc.) Otherwise, I'll assume that it takes a bit of time to deal with the situation.




I've posted in the IC thread what Machete does next.

The one thing I was concerned about - and I'm not sure how this is handled in LSpy - is exposure.  Stabbing the guy in the hand and tossing him in a dumpster is one thing.  Taking his bleeding, unconscious body to a clinic and asking them to resuscitate him is another.  I didn't figure it was worth the effort.

I'll see you guys in a week.


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jul 4, 2007)

Well, since Machette is happily torturing someone on his own - and not properly disposing of the body, tsk tsk - I assume the rest of us are regrouping with the Senator and his daughters before we do anything else?


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 4, 2007)

Unless someone wants me to stop and chat, I'll be going to the house to check out Cassandra's room, the remains of the van and have a quick run round for other clues. 

I suggest someone does some research on Treasures of the East, and someone else stays close the senator/daughters and keeps them out of trouble.


----------



## Gatac (Jul 4, 2007)

Actually, we have another knocked out passenger - the one Leadfoot kicked into oblivion back at the fight scene. Since she has some Intimidate, should I just go ahead and interrogate him, too?

Gatac


----------



## Insight (Jul 4, 2007)

Mister Andersen said:
			
		

> Well, since Machette is happily torturing someone on his own - and not properly disposing of the body, tsk tsk - I assume the rest of us are regrouping with the Senator and his daughters before we do anything else?




I wasn't planning on killing the guy - and I didn't!  Heck, Machete even dressed the wound!  Machete's not evil, just driven


----------



## Psion (Jul 4, 2007)

Alright... I'm assuming Machete passes on the message to you all. I may make a few assumptions here to get things rolling.



			
				solkan_uk said:
			
		

> I suggest someone does some research on Treasures of the East, and someone else stays close the senator/daughters and keeps them out of trouble.




If anyone is going to act on this, let me know. I'll post the results of Vein's search momentarily.


----------



## Psion (Jul 4, 2007)

Leadfoot... if you wish to interrogate the prisoner, let me know what strategies you use and feel free to make the rolls. As with Machete's interrogation, your options are limited if you have a low will save, and some strategies use alternate skills.


----------



## Gatac (Jul 4, 2007)

Um, looking at that, I don't think Leadfoot's cut out for this. I guess I'll just pass him off to the Senator's security detail and let them deal with him.

Gatac


----------



## figmike (Jul 4, 2007)

Dudes, sorry about not posting recently, I’m not really sure what to post.  I’ll try to get something up this afternoon.

I’m going to have to rethink how Saint fits into our group.  To be honest I feel like we step on each others toes a lot.  Maybe we should think about what we have and what we are missing on this team.


----------



## Psion (Jul 4, 2007)

figmike said:
			
		

> I’m going to have to rethink how Saint fits into our group.  To be honest I feel like we step on each others toes a lot.  Maybe we should think about what we have and what we are missing on this team.




Yeah, you could use a little coordination, though I might note that Saint's notice skill was instrumental in the estate scene.

About the most pertinent skill you have right now is investigation, though networking, sense motive, and tactics could still come into play.


----------



## Psion (Jul 5, 2007)

Tonight's action point award goes to

Cover Girl
For some reasonable stabs at what's going on and a good start on getting the scene rolling.

Tallies:
GC: 11+7-1+1 = 18

MACHETE: 3-3+2-2 = 0
LEADFOOT: 3+1 = 4
SAINT: 3-1+1 = 3
VEINS: 3+2 = 5
COVER GIRL: 3-2+2 = 3


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jul 5, 2007)

Your tally should be 18 according to the numbers you've got up there.


----------



## Psion (Jul 5, 2007)

Whoops... error carried forward. The count at the top of the page was wrong, too.


----------



## Psion (Jul 7, 2007)

Okay, if you all are going to go to the capitol and/or Katrine Iseman's place and/or Treasures of the East, you need to let me know.

Tonight's action point award goes to

Saint
For some Savvy and quick use of resources as facts came forth.

Saint also spent one.

Tallies:
GC: 11+9-1 = 19

MACHETE: 3-3+2-2 = 0
LEADFOOT: 3+1 = 4
SAINT: 3-2+2 = 3
VEINS: 3+2 = 5
COVER GIRL: 3-2+2 = 3


----------



## Insight (Jul 8, 2007)

Update from Origins...

I played the hell out of Living Spycraft at Origins - 5 missions!  Machete is now level 4.  Psion, do you want me to use the updated version for the rest of this mission, or the original one I posted at the beginning of this mission?  I know you said I should use the upated one after Origins, but I'm not sure we anticipated Machete would gain 3 levels over the weekend.

Let me know what you want me to do.


----------



## Psion (Jul 8, 2007)

lesse... 1+1+1+1+4 = 8, /5 = 1.6. That's pretty brisk, but it won't change the default threat level of the mission.

Once we are done here, you'll have to let me know what the last line on your sheet says, so I can update it appropriately.

Update your character sheet in the RG thread. You won't be able to change your mission gear, though.


----------



## Insight (Jul 9, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> lesse... 1+1+1+1+4 = 8, /5 = 1.6. That's pretty brisk, but it won't change the default threat level of the mission.
> 
> Once we are done here, you'll have to let me know what the last line on your sheet says, so I can update it appropriately.
> 
> Update your character sheet in the RG thread. You won't be able to change your mission gear, though.




Updated.

My current XP and Net Worth are there.


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jul 10, 2007)

So, where's everyone heading? Cover Girl's heading back to the senatorial family.


----------



## Insight (Jul 10, 2007)

Machete will follow the chicks.  That's just what he does.


----------



## Psion (Jul 10, 2007)

Okay, so far I have:

Headed towards Capitol:
Cover Girl
Machete

Headed towards Treasures of the East:
Veins

How about Leadfoot and Saint? Any last minute revisions? Did you all want to go to the Capitol first and then to the Treasures of the East?


----------



## Gatac (Jul 10, 2007)

Leadfoot will head to Treasures of the East with Veins.

Gatac


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jul 11, 2007)

Leadfoot is meant to be getting the Senator's girlfriend.


----------



## Psion (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm going to assume, unless and until Gatac revises his declaration, leadfoot is with Veins.

No word from Figgan; I'm going to assume that since Saint called in the manhunt, he heads to Treasures of the East.


----------



## Insight (Jul 11, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> I'm going to assume, unless and until Gatac revises his declaration, leadfoot is with Veins.
> 
> No word from Figgan; I'm going to assume that since Saint called in the manhunt, he heads to Treasures of the East.




Yeah, let's get moving!  Machete wants blood!


----------



## Psion (Jul 12, 2007)

Tonight's action point award goes to
Cover Girl
For the idea of the readied action. Let's see if it works out.

Tallies:
GC: 11+10-1 = 20

MACHETE: 3-3+2-2 = 0
LEADFOOT: 3+1 = 4
SAINT: 3-2+2 = 3
VEINS: 3+2 = 5
COVER GIRL: 3-2+3 = 4


----------



## Psion (Jul 12, 2007)

Mr. Andersen, I'm waiting for you to resolve your readied action.

The team at Treasures (Leadfoot/Veins/Saint), do you do anything else while there.

It's be real nice if we could finish the last scene this week.


----------



## Psion (Jul 13, 2007)

I have to get my face-to-face game ready; probably no updates until tomorrow.

Feel free to catch up any actions.


----------



## figmike (Jul 13, 2007)

Sorry illness and work have made posting more difficult than I wanted it to be.  Try to get something up today if I can.


----------



## Psion (Jul 14, 2007)

Alright guys... scene 3 is about over. Last scene is the final confrontation.


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jul 15, 2007)

Look, while I appreciate what people are attempting to do, I've got to step in and point out that I'm reasonably uncomfortable with Machette's blithely reacting about what's going on as though Cleo's attempts to keep matters discrete haven't been taking place or have even been resolved. 

Cassandra never managed to draw the gun to the point it was publically viewable let alone to the point where her family and the SS (who aren't even in the room) - would be aware of it, and there's no indication that Cassandra has decided to shout accusations of murder yet. As far as I can see, it should be entirely possible to get Cass out of the living area to somewhere private and turn her. 

If you recall, one of our mission objectives is to keep the Senator on UNITAS' side and that's not likely to happen if he knows we're dragging his daughter away on multiple charges of attempted murder, or she gets thrown into the legal system.


----------



## Insight (Jul 15, 2007)

Mister Andersen said:
			
		

> Look, while I appreciate what people are attempting to do, I've got to step in and point out that I'm reasonably uncomfortable with Machette's blithely reacting about what's going on as though Cleo's attempts to keep matters discrete haven't been taking place or have even been resolved.
> 
> Cassandra never managed to draw the gun to the point it was publically viewable let alone to the point where her family and the SS (who aren't even in the room) - would be aware of it, and there's no indication that Cassandra has decided to shout accusations of murder yet. As far as I can see, it should be entirely possible to get Cass out of the living area to somewhere private and turn her.
> 
> If you recall, one of our mission objectives is to keep the Senator on UNITAS' side and that's not likely to happen if he knows we're dragging his daughter away on multiple charges of attempted murder, or she gets thrown into the legal system.




What is there left to do with Cassandra?  You've got her held.  It would be a simple matter to take the gun away and hide it, hand her over to the secret service, and be on our way.  The secret service doesn't need to know about the gun at all.  I don't understand what you're complaining about.

Machete isn't of any use there anyway, and might be needed at the docks.  You can stay and deal with Cassandra if you want.


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jul 15, 2007)

Did you even bother to read what I posted in this thread of the IC one?


----------



## Psion (Jul 15, 2007)

You can do what you like, but I'd like to point out that this...



			
				Mister Andersen said:
			
		

> Cassandra never managed to draw the gun to the point it was publically viewable let alone to the point where her family and the SS (who aren't even in the room) - would be aware of it,




...is not the case. There is a secret service man at the entry to the room (you aren't his current detail, so until you make arrangements to replace one of them, this will have always been the case), and the senator certainly saw what was going on.

The secret service man will already be calling for backup and preparing to secure the hostile and arrest her.

I understand one of your character's concerns, but if you care to make a knowledge check, I might clue you in to a detail that has been mentioned but that you might be missing.


----------



## Insight (Jul 15, 2007)

Mister Andersen said:
			
		

> Did you even bother to read what I posted in this thread of the IC one?




Honestly, I think you're misreading the situation.  It's been dealt with as far as I'm concerned, and in any event, since my character considers it dealt with, he's moving on to a situation where he can lend a hand, as opposed to one where he is basically useless.


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jul 16, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> =...is not the case. There is a secret service man at the entry to the room (you aren't his current detail, so until you make arrangements to replace one of them, this will have always been the case), and the senator certainly saw what was going on.




The actual text is "There is another agent at the room entrance that nods you all in then closes the door." Which to me says that the agent is outside the door. and the senator is on the phone with his back to Cassandra who had moved away from him to sit on the lounge.



> The secret service man will already be calling for backup and preparing to secure the hostile and arrest her.




If we are going to go with that, Cleo will stop him from making the call before he can say anything troublesome and get him to cancel it. As far as she's concerned, getting Cassandra in trouble endangers the mission because people have a way of falling on their sword to rescue loved ones from trouble they've caused.



> I understand one of your character's concerns, but if you care to make a knowledge check, I might clue you in to a detail that has been mentioned but that you might be missing.




You mean that UNITAS is apparantly already aware that the Senator murdered his wife and used his daughter's business to launder the funds that paid for the hit, which is how they're manipulating him?

In case you don't: Knowledge check (1d20+4=11)


----------



## Psion (Jul 16, 2007)

Mister Andersen said:
			
		

> The actual text is "There is another agent at the room entrance that nods you all in then closes the door." Which to me says that the agent is outside the door.




No. Sorry if I left you with that impression. There _is_ an agent outside the door but there is always one in the room with the senator as well.



> If we are going to go with that, Cleo will stop him from making the call before he can say anything troublesome and get him to cancel it. As far as she's concerned, getting Cassandra in trouble endangers the mission because people have a way of falling on their sword to rescue loved ones from trouble they've caused.




It's going to be difficult to stop the call out. It's over the ear mike.

After that, it'd be a persuade and/or bluff check to get the agents to cancel the call. If that's what you want to do, you might want to tell me what you tell the agent to convince him to call in the cancel.


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jul 16, 2007)

The moment he says "Assistance required", Cleo's gonna tell him that as his ranking officer - we're Special Agentswhile everyone else except maybe Hicks is a plain Agent I believe - to cancel that order and say he made a mistake.


----------



## Psion (Jul 16, 2007)

Mister Andersen said:
			
		

> The moment he says "Assistance required", Cleo's gonna tell him that as his ranking officer - we're Special Agentswhile everyone else except maybe Hicks is a plain Agent I believe - to cancel that order and say he made a mistake.




Awright... you weren't in charge of the new detachment, but he might buy it. Make a bluff check.


----------



## Psion (Jul 17, 2007)

Okay, no post today yet.

To move things along, I'll assume that Machete joins the rest of the time en route to Annapolis while Cover Girl tries to convince the guards and Senator that Cassandra shouldn't be imprisoned.


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jul 17, 2007)

The update notices aren't arriving on time. Again

Bluff (1d20+6=25)

And if you want it:

Intimidate (1d20+2=10)


----------



## Psion (Jul 19, 2007)

Alright. I'll post a quick reaction. How do you intend to now resolve the fact that your asset still has a daughter that wants to kill him?


----------



## Psion (Jul 19, 2007)

The rest of the players, I am posting scene 4 momentarily.


----------



## Psion (Jul 19, 2007)

A mid day award to...
Cover Girl
For bravery beyond the call of duty.

Tallies:
GC: 11+11-1 = 21

MACHETE: 3-3+2-2 = 0
LEADFOOT: 3+1 = 4
SAINT: 3-2+2 = 3
VEINS: 3+2 = 5
COVER GIRL: 3-2+4 = 5


Gonna hold off on resolving the boat scene until some others in the group have a chance to declare actions. Some of them have some talents that might apply here.


----------



## Psion (Jul 19, 2007)

In response to Mr. Andersen's request for a hint:

In game, Katherine is a wild card and could complicate an already sticky situation. Better to smooth this out and present this to her later.

Out of game translation: Katherine is one more person who can be opposing your bluff checks. 

GC: 11+12-1 = 22


----------



## Psion (Jul 20, 2007)

Alright guys, I've given other folks 24 hours to pipe in with any course of action that might be more appropriate to their characters. I'm going to have to move the game ahead and have Machete's straight line approach take hold, and everyone else is going to be automated through this if they don't post actions.


----------



## Insight (Jul 20, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> Alright guys, I've given other folks 24 hours to pipe in with any course of action that might be more appropriate to their characters. I'm going to have to move the game ahead and have Machete's straight line approach take hold, and everyone else is going to be automated through this if they don't post actions.




I wonder what happened to everyone ???


----------



## Gatac (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm still here, there's just nothing much to do. Leadfoot's driving them, and unless anybody wants to do "100 bottles of beer" I didn't see much of a reason to pipe up. 

Gatac


----------



## Psion (Jul 20, 2007)

Gatac said:
			
		

> I'm still here, there's just nothing much to do. Leadfoot's driving them, and unless anybody wants to do "100 bottles of beer" I didn't see much of a reason to pipe up.




Check the IC thread. I've posted that you've arrived at the harbor and can see Al Liby's cabin cruiser being loaded.


----------



## Gatac (Jul 20, 2007)

Argh, overlooked that. Okay, posted.

In case it's not obvious, I'd like to send the SUV crashing into the boat. Not very subtle, but it should stop them from getting away.

Oh, and bail out before the crash, if it can be arranged.

Gatac


----------



## Psion (Jul 21, 2007)

It's a little precarious to get your way on the pier; there'll probably be a drive check there.

That said, it's time to roll out some action dice...


----------



## Psion (Jul 21, 2007)

For an idea that would have probably worked out if I hadn't have screwed with you, the nightly award goes to
Leadfoot

Plus I'll subtract 2 for creating some endangered bystanders.

Tallies:
GC: 11+13-3 = 21

MACHETE: 3-3+2-2 = 0
LEADFOOT: 3+2 = 5
SAINT: 3-2+2 = 3
VEINS: 3+2 = 5
COVER GIRL: 3-2+4 = 5


I'm going to give this last scene a week from today, and then it's over.


----------



## Gatac (Jul 21, 2007)

So much for the simple solution.

Okay, we need to find a way to get these people out of our way (and probable line of fire). Ideas?

Gatac


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jul 21, 2007)

Well, legally, one is only meant to sound a car's horn as a warning of impending danger.

I'd say an SUV bearing down on them at full speed would rather easily qualify.


----------



## Psion (Jul 21, 2007)

Mister Andersen in IC thread said:
			
		

> I'll be spending an AD on each roll.
> 
> Bluff (1d20+6=20) + Action die (1d4=4) + Exploded Action die (1d4=4) + Exploded Action die (1d4=3) = 31
> 
> Sense Motive (1d20+7=14) + Action die (1d4=1) = 15 _unless_ my Flawless ability beats a DC of 21 or less, in which case I won't spend that second AD.




Well, it occurs to me that these both should have been secret checks (  ) so you shouldn't have known what your result was anyways. However, you can check the table on page 159 to see if you feel safe.

But as it wouldn't have made a difference, I'll give you the benefit of the doubt and let you keep the second action dice.

Reading innuendo again brings up a question I should ask on the crafty boards.


----------



## Gatac (Jul 22, 2007)

Okay, I'm thinking about how to solve this. We need to get these people out of the way. Preliminary plan: Quickly slip into my motorcycle jacket, tie my bandana over nose and mouth, use my whistle to draw their attention and do the good old "This is a jackin', everybody on the ground!" with my gun. Pretend that we're going to steal that boat.

If the crowd complies, they're out of a potential line of fire. If they run, well, there's only solid land to go to and they'll quickly be out of the SUV's way. In that case, the ramming plan is on again.

Since they're fresh off a tour, I rather doubt that any of the tourists are armed and willing to make a stand.

Disadvantage? They could freeze, which wouldn't make our situation easier. Also, if the boat guys haven't seen us yet, they'll definately see us then.

Thoughts?

Gatac


----------



## Psion (Jul 22, 2007)

Okay, are you doing this from the SUV? Which means you will have to negotiate the pylons onto the pier, so that'd be a drive check first.


----------



## Gatac (Jul 22, 2007)

I'll be away from Monday to Wednesday - urgent business. In the meantime, I'm going with the plan as stated. Leadfoot and Machete should be able to overwhelm the resistance on the boat. If it comes to combat and the distance isn't too far (less than 30 feet), Leadfoot will again try to close and kick their faces in at point blank.

Gatac


----------



## Psion (Jul 24, 2007)

Those at the harbor, go ahead and roll initiative.

I'll roll for anyone that doesn't respond by tomorrow.


----------



## Psion (Jul 25, 2007)

Didn't get to post again last night, sorry.

I'll award last night's action dice to
Machete
For taking decisive action.

Plus I have Veins spending one.

Tallies:
GC: 11+14-3 = 21

MACHETE: 3-3+3-2 = 1
LEADFOOT: 3+2 = 5
SAINT: 3-2+2 = 3
VEINS: 3+2-1 = 4
COVER GIRL: 3-2+4 = 5


----------



## Gatac (Jul 27, 2007)

Alright, I'm back. Looks like the situation is under control.

Gatac


----------



## Psion (Jul 27, 2007)

Alright all,

I'm busy again today. I haven't posted any more actions. Post anything special you want to do this or next round and I'll try to wrap it up tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jul 27, 2007)

How are things at the hotel?


----------



## Psion (Jul 28, 2007)

Mister Andersen said:
			
		

> How are things at the hotel?




Calm. Cassandra will have a near breakdown, but that objective is pretty much resolved.


----------



## Psion (Jul 28, 2007)

*IT'S OVER FOLKS*

I'll post a little epilogue tonight or tomorrow, along with XP tabulations.

I'll also send the entries to you for your sheets by email. Insight, I need to know what the last line on Machete's advancement sheet says.

I'll also need 2 of you to send an email to me confirming MY XP. . I'll put up an XP breakdown in a post for the players and me.

Thanks for playing. My genuine apologies for the more subtle PCs. There were a few chances for subtlety, but it just didn't roll out that way. Overall, though, this is a very Jack Baeur style scenario, I thought.

EDIT:
Oh yeah, I'll give MACHETE a final action dice, for sticking with me till the end.


----------



## Insight (Jul 28, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> *IT'S OVER FOLKS*
> 
> I'll post a little epilogue tonight or tomorrow, along with XP tabulations.
> 
> ...




Yeah, where the heck did everyone go?

I'll email you what you need.

Last Line:
XP: 19,614
Net Worth: 2,900,000


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm here, looks like the ending went down while I was sleeping.
It's been fun and I think this is the first PbP game I've been in where it actually finished rather than petered out.


----------



## Gatac (Jul 28, 2007)

Hmm...well, it was a bit difficult for me to keep up with - the lacking notifications from the board didn't help, and I felt that there was too much going on at times. Admittedly, my trip to Berlin right during the finale didn't help.

I'd definately be interested in sticking around for the next mission, though.

Gatac


----------



## Psion (Jul 28, 2007)

Gatac said:
			
		

> Hmm...well, it was a bit difficult for me to keep up with - the lacking notifications from the board didn't help, and I felt that there was too much going on at times. Admittedly, my trip to Berlin right during the finale didn't help.
> 
> I'd definately be interested in sticking around for the next mission, though.




Well, would you be interested in playing here, or on the Spycraft forums? I wanted to play here this time because I prefer spoiler blocks, and so we could spread a little Spycraft love. But the Spycraft forums now have spoilers, and I've actually been spreading the good word about Spycraft in other ways. If it'd be easier to run there for you all, I can do it there, but I haven't used notification on the Crafty boards so I don't know how well it works.

If you wanted to run LSpy again, I could run _Robbing Peter _or _Double Tap_. Not really interesting in running _Running for Whose Life_.

*ALL:*
It occurs to me I'm not sure whether I have all your emails. If you need an email for your career dossier, please pm or email me your email. I'll put the XP breakdowns in another post.


----------



## Gatac (Jul 28, 2007)

ncrrgatac@gmail.com

And I'd prefer the Crafty boards - I check them much more regularly.

Gatac


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jul 28, 2007)

Definitely on the crafty boards.

You can send me an email from there.


----------



## Psion (Jul 28, 2007)

*Xp Awards*

This post summarizes the XP awards for this mission. I earn all XP from all non-mutually exclusive objectives, but I don't get action dice XP. You all get the XP for objectives you completed, and XP for action dice. I've indicated the awards that apply in bold in the following SBLOCKS

[sblock=Exposure Penalties]
A. Breaking Secret Service cover to the Sullivans: –4 Reputation/–$200,000 Net Worth
A. Agents’ use of explosives/heavy weapons in a public setting that isn’t given a credible explanation: –2 Reputation/–$100,000 Net Worth
A. Combat in a public setting that isn’t given a credible explanation: –1 Reputation/–$50,000 Net Worth
[/sblock]

I'm going to say none of the above applies. The last fight might qualify as the last point, but I'm going to give Saint's Manhunt credit for credentials for "tracking down a fugitive".

So everyone gets the standard reputation reward. +10 rp (+500k net worth.)

Cover Girl's core ability gives everyone an additional +1, for a total of *+11 rep/+550k net worth*.


[sblock=General XP Rewards]
*Team Accepts Secret Service Agent Bundle: –24 XP*
[/sblock]

Yep. -24 xp for the players. (N/A for GC)

[sblock=Objectives and Security: Scene 1]
A. Preemptively tracking Al-Liby successfully (before the attacks): 50 XP
[/sblock]

Nope. Players = 0 xp. GC = 50 xp.

[sblock=Objectives and Security: Scene 2a]
A. Protecting one daughter from harm: 50 XP
*B. Protecting both daughters from harm: 75 XP*
[/sblock]

Players = 75 xp, GC = 75 xp.

[sblock=Objectives and Security: Scene 2b]
*A. Ensuring that Senator Sullivan survives the scene: 50 XP*
[/sblock]

Yep. Players = 50 xp, GC = 50 xp.

[sblock=Objectives and Security: Scene 3]
*A. Finding evidence of Cassandra’s collaboration w/ Al-Liby: 25 XP
A. Finding circumstantial evidence William Sullivan plotted his wife’s death: 25 XP*
A. Finding evidence William Sullivan plotted Katherine’s death: 25 XP
*A. Making sure William Sullivan stays a “UNITAS man”: 25 XP*
[/sblock]

You never found hard evidence that Sullivan plotted Katherine's deal. Machete extracted it from Poacher (the cyclist), but I'm going to assume that this pertains to something UNITAS could use to blackmail him (and also avoiding slamming machete with the brutality Net Worth hit.)
Players = 75 xp, GC = 100 xp.

[sblock=Objectives and Security: Scene 4]
*A. Preventing Cassandra from shooting her father (if both survived): 50 XP*
[/sblock]

Yep. Players = 50 xp, GC = 50 xp.

[sblock=NPC Antagonists]
Special Note: Each NPC antagonist’s XP reward is applied only once, no matter how many times the NPC is encountered during the mission or how the encounter was resolved (e.g. whether the NPC, or members of an NPC group, were captured, killed, or met other fates).
*Encountering Van Minions: 53 XP
Encountering Terrorist Minions: 54 XP
Encountering Hicham Ahmidan: 200 XP (4 x 50 XP)
Encountering Poacher: 236 XP (4 x 59 XP)
Encountering Sayid Bajadi: 268 XP (4 x 67 XP)
Encountering Anas Al-Liby: 380 XP (4 x 95 XP)
*[/sblock]

You faced off with all these clowns.
Players = 1191, GC = 1191



Action dice awards.
Everyone got at least 1; for most of you, 1 is the max (=level)
Machete got 3.

Machete: 75 xp
All other players: 25 xp.
GC: 0. :/

Threat level 1, so x1. That math is easy.

Totals:
Machete: 1567
All other PCs: 1517
GC: 1616

*This is what I'll email out:*

You fill in one line of your Dossier in ink with the contents of these lines and print out the email and keep it with your dossier.

*Cover Girl, Saint, Veins, Leadfoot:*

Setting: SPY
Mission: Triple Play
Date: July 28, 2007
Character: _character name_
TL: 1
+XP: 1517
+Rep/Net: +11/+$550,000
Certs gained/notes: None
Judge ID: PsionX
Judge Signature: Online play
= XP: 2517
= Rep/Net: 13/$650,000

*Machete:*

Setting: SPY
Mission: Triple Play
Date: July 28, 2007
Character: Machete
TL: 1
+XP: 1567
+Rep/Net: +$550,000
Certs gained/notes: None
Judge ID: PsionX
Judge Signature: Online play
= XP: 21181 
= Rep/Net: $3,450,000

(Gratz'... looks like you made another level.)

*This is what I need 2 of you to send me* (er, I think... it's a little confusing)

Setting: SPY
Mission: Triple Play
Date: July 28, 2007
Character: GC
TL: 1
+XP: 1616
+Rep/Net: N/A
Certs gained/notes: Lost Mission: Triple Play, 1616 xp.
Judge ID: _(Your LivingSpycraft.com username)_
Judge Signature: Online play
= XP: 2616
= Rep/Net: 2/$100,000


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm spinningdice at gmail.com
Let me know if you run another game.


----------



## Insight (Jul 28, 2007)

Psion, I sent you a PM with my email address.

Just email me and I'll reply with your stuff.


----------



## Mister Andersen (Jul 28, 2007)

I feel dirty for screwing Cassandra over.

So, how on earth would it have been possible to "Preemptively [track] Al-Liby successfully (before the attacks)" during scene 1? We barely had time to talk to the Senator's family before the daughters are forcing their way into a shopping trip, at which point we know nothing of the terrorist organisation or Cassandra's involvement.

Similarly, if not his wife's murder, then what was UNITAS holding over the Senator? It couldn't just have been the money laundering, surely?


----------



## Gatac (Jul 28, 2007)

I don't feel too bad about Cassandra, honestly. At least she's still alive.

I gotta agree on the Al-Liby part. Not in the "I want the XP!" sense, but I'm curious - what were we supposed to look out for / do there? I prefer not to repeat mistakes. 

Gatac


----------



## Psion (Jul 28, 2007)

Heh... you know guys, you can download the adventure and look at it.  There were a few clues you could have picked up up on. But it would have required that you have been *very* pro-active in your investigation. Certainly, it was a tough little nugget to get and I wouldn't have necessarily expected you to get those points. I wouldn't call it a mistake. Think of them as "extra credit."

You guys did prevent the hit on Cassandra and Katherine from going off. That was a tough objective itself; I was afraid it was going to go off. (Especially the way these NPCs are made... I sort of think of maxing out dex a cheesy way to get the most mileage out of NPCs.)

Don't feel too bad about Cassandra. She did collaborate with terrorists to kill he father. She got off easy.  If it makes you feel any better, I sort of identified her with Marie Warner in season 2 of 24.

What was UNITAS holding over Sullivan? The money laundering. That fact was disclosed early on. Though evidence of the hit is certainly a clincher, though.

*Insight*
I already sent your email out... did you not get it? (I've sent emails to everyone but Figgan. I still need 2 of you to email the confirmations to me, though.)


----------



## Psion (Jul 28, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> *This is what I need 2 of you to send me* (er, I think... it's a little confusing)
> 
> Setting: SPY
> Mission: Triple Play
> ...




Guys, if you send this to me, I need you to actually fill in the italicized judge ID entry with your actual LSpy user name.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 29, 2007)

E-mail sent, let me know if you don't receive or if I've done it wrong.


----------



## Psion (Jul 29, 2007)

I think I've got it now. Thanks guys.

Just as a heads up, unless you missed it, I put up a query for those that might be interested in another LSpy PbP game on the Crafty Agents Transmissions forum.


----------

